# I reported a fellow Uber driver



## lutscher (Nov 11, 2015)

I was out in my usual area and it business was super slow. I went on rider's app to see how many drivers were out. There were plenty drivers out and one right by me. I finally get a ping for UberXL. The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too. That raised my suspicion after reading some stories here but I drive there anyways. Eta was 10 minutes. I get there and text, no reply. After 8 minutes I call to just be transferred to the voice mail. I canceled the trip after 10 minutes of waiting. I was upset to say the least. I wrote Uber and told them that I wasn't sure if it really was another driver trying to get me out of the area but asked them to investigate. Got a quick reply that they don't tolerate such behavior and will investigate. I'm not sure if really something gets done.


----------



## ColoradoFuber (Nov 1, 2015)

Uber cares about it drivers, they are going to prove it by doing nothing.


----------



## Richcup1989 (Jul 20, 2015)

this type of situation has happened to me many times, I can't prove that it was another driver, but it's been very suspicious, guess you just have to suck it up. I've recently started calling riders before I start on a trip, especially if it's on a surge trip


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

lutscher said:


> I was out in my usual area and it business was super slow. I went on rider's app to see how many drivers were out. There were plenty drivers out and one right by me. I finally get a ping for UberXL. The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too. That raised my suspicion after reading some stories here but I drive there anyways. Eta was 10 minutes. I get there and text, no reply. After 8 minutes I call to just be transferred to the voice mail. I canceled the trip after 10 minutes of waiting. I was upset to say the least. I wrote Uber and told them that I wasn't sure if it really was another driver trying to get me out of the area but asked them to investigate. Got a quick reply that they don't tolerate such behavior and will investigate. I'm not sure if really something gets done.


Where did you get the info that 2 digits behind the dot also means they're also a driver?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

lutscher said:


> I was out in my usual area and it business was super slow. I went on rider's app to see how many drivers were out. There were plenty drivers out and one right by me. I finally get a ping for UberXL. The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too. That raised my suspicion after reading some stories here but I drive there anyways. Eta was 10 minutes. I get there and text, no reply. After 8 minutes I call to just be transferred to the voice mail. I canceled the trip after 10 minutes of waiting. I was upset to say the least. I wrote Uber and told them that I wasn't sure if it really was another driver trying to get me out of the area but asked them to investigate. Got a quick reply that they don't tolerate such behavior and will investigate. I'm not sure if really something gets done.


carry stop watch. Cancel as no show at 5 min. You make more money that way than short trips..


----------



## Avenig (Sep 2, 2015)

That is weird only because Uber would not allow me to have a rider and driver account using the same email address.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Avenig said:


> That is weird only because Uber would not allow me to have a rider and driver account using the same email address.


My point exactly!


----------



## lutscher (Nov 11, 2015)

I read somewhere on this forum that two digits behind the dot means it's another driver and when I explained it to Uber they didn't correct me or said anything contrary. 

I was able to use the same email address but from what I read on this forum it seems like if you are using the same phone for the driver and riders app it will recognize it as the same person.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

lutscher said:


> I read somewhere on this forum that two digits behind the dot means it's another driver and when I explained it to Uber they didn't correct me or said anything contrary.
> 
> I was able to use the same email address but from what I read on this forum it seems like if you are using the same phone for the driver and riders app it will recognize it as the same person.


I thought that was for Lyft not Uber

as far as I know on Uber they do not combine driver and passenger scores


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have the exact same login as a rider as I do a driver. Have so since last August.


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

..me too.. same login for both.. I fact always use the rider app to check driver on my area..


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Collect a no show cancel fee after 5 minutes. Report for what? If a driver was messing with you, they would have canceled after 4.5 minutes. You waiting over 5 minutes is on you.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

- ETA over 8 minutes I wouldn't have moved.
- Non-surge request if in surge area, wouldn't have moved
- Cancel after 5 minutes of arrival and collect cancellation fee (if applicable)


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

lutscher said:


> I was out in my usual area and it business was super slow. I went on rider's app to see how many drivers were out. There were plenty drivers out and one right by me. I finally get a ping for UberXL. The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too. That raised my suspicion after reading some stories here but I drive there anyways. Eta was 10 minutes. I get there and text, no reply. After 8 minutes I call to just be transferred to the voice mail. I canceled the trip after 10 minutes of waiting. I was upset to say the least. I wrote Uber and told them that I wasn't sure if it really was another driver trying to get me out of the area but asked them to investigate. Got a quick reply that they don't tolerate such behavior and will investigate. I'm not sure if really something gets done.


I report drivers who lure other drivers away and who overload. I know who does it and where they typically do it so I don't move in those areas without voice confirmation. If it's a bar and there are no bar sounds in the background, I cancel.


----------



## Reese99 (Mar 8, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I report drivers who lure other drivers away and who overload. I know who does it and where they typically do it so I don't move in those areas without voice confirmation. If it's a bar and there are no bar sounds in the background, I cancel.


I "overload". I tell the pax it won't be comfortable necessarily, but if they want to fit 7 passengers into my 6 passenger mini-van/XL, I let them. Is it illegal? Sure. Can a cop tell how many seatbelts I have from the outside? Nah. Ever get pulled over or ticketed? Nah. Worried about it? Nah. Crash and a lawsuit? I've nothing to take away, so sue away.

Fwiw, always short in town rides, low speeds. Thus far. Bar-to-bar.

Report me to Goober Support? I'm p sure they could care less about anything except bad press. Seriously. So report away.

I actually enjoy the job (at 250+ rides thus far). When I don't anymore, meh, I'll move on.

But as MOST everyone says, the pay is peanuts. After expenses, seems to me close to minimum wage, maybe a bit better, plus $10-20 an 8 hour day in tips.

Sitting at 4.86 ATM, and in Portland, Or for those curious.

But ofc the company doesn't give a poop about us. Meh. I just think it's mostly fun.


----------



## tigastt (Mar 1, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Collect a no show cancel fee after 5 minutes. Report for what? If a driver was messing with you, they would have canceled after 4.5 minutes. You waiting over 5 minutes is on you.


Yeah and they will contact uber for refund.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

tigastt said:


> Yeah and they will contact uber for refund.


Some do, some don't; I have asked for Uber to give it back and Uber did.


----------



## lutscher (Nov 11, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Collect a no show cancel fee after 5 minutes. Report for what? If a driver was messing with you, they would have canceled after 4.5 minutes. You waiting over 5 minutes is on you.


In the Indianapolis market we don't have the cancelation fee anymore.


----------



## Speedbumpmat (Apr 24, 2016)

I've had the same thing twice, got called outside of a surge to get on expressway and then the rider cancels, the next exit is usually about 5 miles away.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Avenig said:


> That is weird only because Uber would not allow me to have a rider and driver account using the same email address.


I believe mine are the same Gmail


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Reese99 said:


> I "overload". I tell the pax it won't be comfortable necessarily, but if they want to fit 7 passengers into my 6 passenger mini-van/XL, I let them. Is it illegal? Sure. Can a cop tell how many seatbelts I have from the outside? Nah. Ever get pulled over or ticketed? Nah. Worried about it? Nah. Crash and a lawsuit? I've nothing to take away, so sue away.


Michigan seatbelt laws only require front passenger's buckled. And there is no " overload" law



> Each operator and front seat passenger of a motor vehicle operated on a street or highway in this state shall wear a properly adjusted and fastened safety belt except as follows:
> If there are more passengers than safety belts available for use, and all safety belts in the motor vehicle are being utilized in compliance with this section, the operator of the motor vehicle is in compliance with this section.


Check your local laws


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

lutscher said:


> The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too.


My next social experiment:
Ask the extra decimal point riders; how long they've been driving for Uber and if they like it?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

lutscher said:


> I read somewhere on this forum that two digits behind the dot means it's another driver and when I explained it to Uber they didn't correct me or said anything contrary.


I picked up a 4.98 the other day and point blank asked him if he was a driver, he said no.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I picked up a 4.98 the other day and point blank asked him if he was a driver, he said no.


I never tell drivers I am a driver. 
Not their problem unless they screw up.

I don't bring it up, and have never been asked.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

It's all in how you ask.

My medical patient assessment skills are more of an interrogation. I don't have time to be playing around in the middle of the highway or in a sketchy neighborhood!


----------



## James Lee (Nov 10, 2015)

My app shows the whole rating since the update two weeks ago.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I picked up a 4.98 the other day and point blank asked him if he was a driver, he said no.


That's really high for a driver, highly unlikely.
Maybe PAX get the extra decimal point now?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> That's really high for a driver, highly unlikely.
> Maybe PAX get the extra decimal point now?


So far all pax ratings I have seen in San Diego are two digits.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been seeing 3 digit non drivers for the last month.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Avenig said:


> That is weird only because Uber would not allow me to have a rider and driver account using the same email address.


Uber let me have a rider and driver account with the same email.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

lutscher said:


> The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too.


A driver rating is completely separate from a passenger rating. A pax who has taken many rides can certainly have a rating of X.XX.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I also have a pax and driver account with same email


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> A driver rating is completely separate from a passenger rating. A pax who has taken many rides can certainly have a rating of X.XX.


Grab a screen shot if you think of it. 
We are not seeing that in San Diego yet.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

lutscher said:


> I was out in my usual area and it business was super slow. I went on rider's app to see how many drivers were out. There were plenty drivers out and one right by me. I finally get a ping for UberXL. The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too. That raised my suspicion after reading some stories here but I drive there anyways. Eta was 10 minutes. I get there and text, no reply. After 8 minutes I call to just be transferred to the voice mail. I canceled the trip after 10 minutes of waiting. I was upset to say the least. I wrote Uber and told them that I wasn't sure if it really was another driver trying to get me out of the area but asked them to investigate. Got a quick reply that they don't tolerate such behavior and will investigate. I'm not sure if really something gets done.


People fighting over pennies, really?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

James Lee said:


> My app shows the whole rating since the update two weeks ago.


I've found this to be correct information.
Riders get 2 decimal place ratings now X.XX


----------



## James Lee (Nov 10, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've found this to be correct information.
> Riders get 2 decimal place ratings now X.XX


It is. The fact that I drive for select/black, I know uber drivers wont be ordering anything other than X. Also I assume that old lady from few million dollar mansion wouldnt be driving for Uber.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Someone said the change happened because Kimmel was a 4.8 and Kutcher was a 4.79 and people started tweeting that Aston Kutcher must be a driver.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Long time drivers like me needed a separate email account for driver and pax app. Now I understand you can use the same email. For those of you using the same email is your passenger rating the same as your driver rating? 

I have seen 3 digit ratings, but they've all been Canadian.


----------



## MrZimmer (Sep 21, 2015)

Beur said:


> For those of you using the same email is your passenger rating the same as your driver rating?


My ratings as a passenger and a driver are different on Uber.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

PAX 5.00
Driver 4.74


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

MrZimmer said:


> My ratings as a passenger and a driver are different on Uber.


Can we finally put this urban legend to death?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> PAX 5.00
> Driver 4.74


I see you're a much better pax than driver. #DucksAndRuns


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No offense.
I can count on 1 hand the number of times I've been a PAX. Just experience, and learning the Uber system.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

lutscher said:


> I was out in my usual area and it business was super slow. I went on rider's app to see how many drivers were out. There were plenty drivers out and one right by me. I finally get a ping for UberXL. The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too. That raised my suspicion after reading some stories here but I drive there anyways. Eta was 10 minutes. I get there and text, no reply. After 8 minutes I call to just be transferred to the voice mail. I canceled the trip after 10 minutes of waiting. I was upset to say the least. I wrote Uber and told them that I wasn't sure if it really was another driver trying to get me out of the area but asked them to investigate. Got a quick reply that they don't tolerate such behavior and will investigate. I'm not sure if really something gets done.


This reminds me of an incident yesterday..

I got a ping (in broad daylight) for a fairly desolate and kinda bad area of town, and when I arrive, nobody was there. I pull up to the pin and wait. While I was waiting, I saw another Uber car pull up behind me for a few moments and he soon left. I got a cancellation later. At the time, none of it made any sense to me but now, I think that that particular driver probably summoned me to that location for whatever reason.


----------



## skeeter44 (Jul 3, 2016)

If everyone hates Uber so much, why do they keep driving for Uber. Is LYFT any better?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

lutscher said:


> I read somewhere on this forum that two digits behind the dot means it's another driver and when I explained it to Uber they didn't correct me or said anything contrary.


I have three digits behind the dot on my rating and it is 6.000.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

This story is hand-jive


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

lutscher said:


> I finally get a ping for UberXL. The rating of pax had two digits behind the dot ( 4.97 instead of 4.9 ) which indicates that the rider is a driver too. That raised my suspicion after reading some stories here but I drive there anyways. Eta was 10 minutes. I get there and text, no reply. After 8 minutes I call to just be transferred to the voice mail.


Driving 10 minutes to pick up a passenger is a questionable judgment call.

If its a minimum fare, its a financial loser for sure.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

skeeter44 said:


> If everyone hates Uber so much, why do they keep driving for Uber. Is LYFT any better?


The only thing better about Lyft is they allow in app tipping, other than that it is not much different.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think the time limit for pick up (over ten minutes, etc) really depends on your market area. I live in Redding, CA. It is a town of about 100k with many smaller outlying communities. For example, Palo Cedro is about 15 minutes out, but I have found that every time I go there, it is a ride back into Redding, so it's a pretty fat fare. And, since PC is an affluent (for our area) area, tips are usually pretty good. 


I_Like_Spam said:


> Driving 10 minutes to pick up a passenger is a questionable judgment call.
> 
> If its a minimum fare, its a financial loser for sure.


ALSO, usually it's a couple that is going out to dinner and/or theater. I ask them when they'll be ready to go home and if I know it'll be while I'm on I give them a card to call me. I roll up, they get in, sign on and request a car .... a few seconds later I accept their ride and .... OFF WE GO. Return trip.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's all talk from Uber, they don't do anything about the clowns that do this.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

My max drive to a pickup is about 11 minutes, depending on time of day, surge, etc. Largely depends on market and experience for most drivers I'm sure. Good to know about pax ratings now being double digits after the decimal. Always used to be that was a sure sign of a fellow driver. My driver and pax accounts use same email.


----------

